# Help! Possible lymphoma?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you prayers and hugs. People with real experience will be posting, I'm sure.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure Meggie's Mom or Duke's Momma will see this and add their loads of info about lymphoma. I am praying for your pup!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Tucker, Im sorry I cant give you any advice, if you feel comfortable with your vet, let him run more tests, to find a difinitive cause for the enlarged lymph nodes....good luck....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. But, to be brutally honest, if it is lymphoma, you need to make the decision right now if you are going to fight it. If you are, you need the biopsy today. Get things started because lymphoma can be very agressive. Did they do a needle aspirate on just one node? If just one, suggest doing others. You need to be as aggressive as lymphoma can be.

And, if it is lymphoma, Meggie - our lymphoma poster girl beat it and so can your fur baby - but................all that said, I certainly hope that this journey is simply an infection. Keep us posted.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Prayers and positive energy to Tucker. I wouldn't wait, i would do the test to be certain of the diagnosis.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bumping. This might be better served in the cancer section. Just a thought.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have moved this to the cancer section so people that have been thru this might be able to help.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies everyone. We'll have to make the decision about further testing on Tuesday. Monday is Thanksgiving here in Canada and my vet said the test wouldn't been sent out until Tuesday even if we biopsied today. I'm not sure what course we'll take yet. There are soooo many factors to consider and I'm still praying that it will not be cancer. Thank you for all of your prayers!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Get the biopsies taken if the glands haven't shrunk by Tuesday.

Also, how old is Tucker?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I would need to know, and quickly and then take things from there. Sending prayers and good wishes for Tucker


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, do the biopsy if the glands are still swollen. Lymphoma moves fast and you will not see other signs. Age is not a factor either as, sadly, there are puppies diagnosed all the time. Even if you don't want to go the chemo route, you will want to get him on prednisone as soon as possible. It is cheap and can give you and Tucker many weeks of quality life. I hope it is an infection. Good, good thoughts for you and Tucker.


----------



## sdebol (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello: In addition to being a golden retriever lover, I am also a pathologist. Part of my job includes performing fine-needle aspirations (FNA) on patients with palpable tumors and lymph nodes. When your vet told you the cells were "mushy", I'm assuming he/she meant they were necrotic (or dead). Many tumors and lymph nodes involved by lymphoma can have areas of necrosis. The options in this case are to perform additional FNAs on the same or other enlarged lymph nodes in an attempt to hit an area that is still viable (alive). Otherwise, additional methods of biopsy include larger-gauge needle cores (such as those performed on the prostate or breast) or surgical excision of the node. There's no guarantee the core biopsy won't obtain necrotic tissue as well, but often there may be at least a little viable tissue present even if a lot of is necrotic.

I can't speak to lymphoma work-ups in dogs, but in humans, while the diagnosis of lymphoma can be made by FNA in many (but not all) cases, complete classification of the -exact- type of lymphoma usually requires a large enough piece of the lymph node to perform a number of ancillary studies. Again, the main goal of this extensive analysis is to determine therapeutic options and for prognosis and I don't know how closely the treatment of canine lymphoma parallels that for humans.

I sincerely hope things work out for you and your dog. We just lost our 13.5 year old golden a year ago and our 11.5 year old last month and we miss both of them terribly.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

I took Tucker back to the vet Saturday morning because he started to cough. When she examined him, she felt the lymph nodes had gone down a bit. We added a second antibiotic and extended the betril (sp?). As Michaela had the same cough and now Piper has it, it is most likely a mild case of kennel cough.

Back to the vet last night, a scheduled appointment. We repeated his initial blood work and there has been improvement. He is now in the low side of normal. He still has some swollen lymph nodes. We also sent away some blood work to test for tick or other parasites. Should get the results on Thursday. Took two chest x-rays. Something showed up but not sure what. Our vet said maybe something bronchil (sp?). Maybe looking at some type of parasite. She sent us home with a strong de-wormer. Gave him first dose last night. I swear this morning that the lumps in his throat have gone down!

If the swelling in his lymph glands persists then we will do a biopsy but, fingers crossed and prayers said, it won't be necessary.

Thank you all for the great information and especially the prayers!!! Our family really appreciates it. I'll keep you posted on what we find out. 

P.S. Tucker is an 8 year old Springer.

Steve - so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Tucker seems to be doing better. We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please keep us posted. You remain in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad for the update. Sounds like good news.


----------



## sandb (Jun 17, 2009)

I lost my little guy last year to lymphoma. He would have been 11 today. I pray you have nothing more than a scare, but please don't wait for tests if the swelling doesn't go down because it sounds scary. What will happen will happen, but knowing earlier is critical to helping you make the best choice for your little one. 

Also, one major sign of cancer (malignancy especially) is appetite. Cancer needs a lot of energy so it's common to see them eating more without gaining weight or to lose weight on the same diet. It's a vague symptom but one to keep an eye out for if you're really concerned it may be cancer


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

Got the back the test results for tick and parasites. Everything was negative so biopsy here we come. He's going in on Tuesday morning and they're going to let me stay with him. Hopefully the sedative will do the trick and he won't need general anesthetic if I'm with him. I asked my vet if she thinks it is cancer and she said she can't rule it out. She also said there is a list as long as her arm of things that could be causing the swollen glands.

No more vacations for me. Along with Tucker's glands, Michaela has kennel cough and is on antibiotics. AND, I don't think my kittens coccidia was cured and he will probably need more medicine, ugh!

Things could be worse but I'll be very glad when everyone is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your kind words and prayers!

P.S. No change in his appetite or weight. Thanks SandB!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your pups, all of them. Sending hugs and good thoughts.

We always take our dogs with us on vacation. or we don't go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micki's Mum*

Micki's Mum

Will be praying for your boy. Hang in there. This is a great SUPPORT FORUM!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Tucker had his biopsy today and our vet also took some fine needle samples. They will be sent to Guelph, Ontario and we should have some news in a week. If the results are inconclusive we will just go on with life until Tucker shows some symptoms of something. Right now he is completely normal except for the swollen lymph glands.

I stayed with him until he was completely under but had to leave before they started working on him. Not because I wasn't allowed to stay, I was, but because his limp body reminded me too much of my last moments with Tigger in June when we had to PTS. I started to cry and decided to sit in the waiting room until it was done.

I went in and laid down with him when they were done. He was still out of it and I started to leave for work. When I looked back, he had gotten up so I went back in with him for awhile. This is MY heart dog.

Thank you again for all of your prayers and help!

P.S. Should say 12 furkids! We adopted 3 rescue kittens after we lost Tigger and I haven't changed my signature yet.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you get good news next week! Hopefully it's just a persistent infection of some sort.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Here's my handsome boy!*

I am a complete wreck waiting for the results. One minute up, the next down. Hard to believe he may have cancer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for good news. Tucker is a gorgeous pup.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Oops! Don't know what happened to the picture I posted last night and I can't get it to work now. Anyhow, he's the first picture in the album, "Michaela's Family" and he's cuddled up with Michaela in my sig. My brain just isn't working the way it should these days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your boy is so pretty.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I hope and pray it is something else making his lymph nodes swell.

I can so understand you not being able to be with him during the procedure, but I'm glad you got to spend time with Tucker after.

Big hugs and prayers for you and Tucker.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and your dear boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I will be praying for Tucker and try to think positive.
What a gorgeous boy he is!
Sounds like you have a housefull!!!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Lymphoma Confirmed*

We received confirmation today. I've started a new thread where I welcome any advice. It's just so difficult to take in. I'm sure I'll be walking around with swollen eyes for the year. Kleenex stocks should soar. Thank you all for your support!

P.S. Sorry about all the pictures. I was trying to read this from work and the pictures didn't show up. I didn't realize how many were there. He is handsome though!


----------

